# I hope to give this boy a home



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

After putting in a few applications to adopt a maltese and never receiving a response, I decided that it was not meant for me to adopt and I had decided not to put in anymore applications, until I came across this little boy, Nicco yesterday while looking through Petfinder.com,...http://www.throughtheireyesrescue.org/AVAILABLE_DOGS.html. His story is so sad that it made me cry and I immediately called the number listed to inquire about him. 

The woman that I spoke to did say that he has some food aggression, but who could blame him after having to go days without food? She did say that he was a very lovable dog otherwise.

They have someone else who is also interested in him and they are bringing him for a home visit to the other persons home and then they are bringing him to my home tonight. Chloe is afraid of most dogs, so I will have to see how she reacts. The other day, we met a 6 month old maltese and when she came near Chloe, Chloe was trying to climb up my leg to pick her up. I am sure she would be all right after a while though.

I am anxious to meet Nicco and nervous at the same time. I will update after our meeting this evening.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Good luck to you. I hope it works out and he had Chloe get along.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Good luck!
YoYo (our adopted rescue) had many issues--not food agression, but gulping food. After several weeks it was resolved completely. Let us know!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Bless you for rescuing/hoping to rescue that baby, his story brought tears to my eyes. I hope it works out for you.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Aww, praying it all works out for you, Donna. 
xoxoxoxo


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

What an incredibly sad story. That makes me so angry at the previous owners. How can people treat these loving babies that way? There is no excuse!

Best wishes and good luck!


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

Nico's story breaks my heart. I hope he finds a wonderful home, hopefully yours, if it's a good fit for all involved.


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

I hope Nicco finally learns what it's like to live in a loving, caring home with you! I can't believe people can be so cruel. I hope you smother him with hugs and kisses! He is super cute! :wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:bysmilie: Absolutely heartbreaking. I can't even imagine what makes people do what they do. I really hope that this works out for you and for Nico. I believe in what's meant to be will happen for the best. Good luck and I pray Nico will find a family to love him, whether it's yours or someone else's. :wub:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I hope it all works out for you.


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

I sure hope that you can be Nicco's forever mommy, he deserves a good life of love and happiness. His story just broke my heart and I wish you and him the very best. You are so sweet to try and give him a life of happiness and love. Thank you for trying and hope you hear soon if he is your baby.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Oh, Donna, I hope Nicco is blessed to have you as his new Mommy. This poor precious baby deserves to be in a forever home, where he will be loved and cared for ... as he should have been all along. His story is so sad. I look at Nicco's eyes and I can see that he is such a loveable little guy. I pray you are blessed to make a home for Nicco. You could bring a lot of joy, love, and light into his life ... as I'm sure he would do for you, too. My Snowball has a brother named Nicco ... where he lives I have no idea.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Poor baby, I'm glad he's away from that neglectful family. I don't understand how anyone can be that cruel. Good luck, I hope Nicco gets to be your new furkid.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

So how's Nico? Anxious to hear since you said he was coming to you for a visit.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I had my visit with Nicco last night and everything went pretty well. When he first came into my house the poor baby was scared and trembling. It did not help that Chloe would not stop barking at him. Eventually she got bored, went on the couch and stopped barking...then Nicco spotted my cat, Wesley and started barking his head off which in turn started Chloe up again. He has never seen a cat before and I think he was more curious than anything. He wanted to go right up to Wesley but Welsey kept moving away. The one time he got close enough to Wesley, he hissed at him and he ran way from Wesley so fast that it was comical.

They told me he has some food aggression but I did not see it. I gave him some Dr. Harvey’s and when Chloe went over to him while he was eating, he did not growl nor bark at her. I take that as a good sign. 

Nicco is recuperating from a bad ear infection in both ears as well as a staph infection. Other than that, I have been told that he was thoroughly checked by a vet and came through with flying colors. His gums and teeth are good and all his blood work came out fine. He is on the thin side as you can feel his spine when you pet him...nothing that can’t be solves with some food. His two incisors are missing and the vet said that they were not pulled or have not fallen out, they just never came in.

He evidently was shaved not too long ago, as he doesn’t have much hair and even his tail was shaved. I guess his previous owners aside from not wanting to feed him certainly did not want to be bothered with grooming him. It is a lot better than him being a matted fur ball. He is really cute though.

The woman from the rescue (Lauren) said they like the dogs to have a sleep over to see how well things work out, so he will be coming for a sleep over on Saturday. I would like to keep him for two days to see how well he will react when I am at work Monday. I am sure they will not have a problem with that. It is a lifetime commitment for Nicco and I have no intentions in just jumping into anything. 

If all goes well and I am sure it will, Nicco will have found his forever home with me and he will never have to worry about being hungry or loved again. 

As a side note, the more I think about it, what kind of parents are his previous owners if they could leave a poor defenseless animal without food and water for days? Did they not think about the poor hungry baby in the basement when they were feeding their child or themselves? It makes me sick to my stomach.

I will keep you updated and take pictures of him on Saturday.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Donna - That first paragraph was so funny. LOL A chain of events leading to a barkfest.Sounds like you all got along quite well despite the inhospitable beginning. Everyone has to get used to each other. So glad they want to do a sleepover and think it's a great idea to try part of it when you're at work so you have some indication of how things will go. Sounds like this could be good. I'm afraid to be over optimistic just in case there are any surprises but I really think that if this works out Nicco will have gone from being one of the unhappiest, ill-treated fluffs to a happy, totally loved one. Got my fingers crossed. Also hope his infections clear up.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

God bless you. Good luck on Saturday. He sounds like a sweetie.

OMG I just read his story. How incredibly sad! What horrid people. I hope their 1st. child doesn't land in the basement when they have a 2nd. one. How can you do that to another living being? 
I so hope you get Nicco and get the chance to show him the love I know you will. His pictures are so sweet.


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

That story just melts your heart...and so does his precious little face. Best of luck and we wait to hear more!


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

I hope you are able to help this little guy. The abuse to these little ones, never seems to end. I hope someday we can all say we made a differance and we no longer have dogs needing rescue.


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm so excited for Nicco's overnight visit! I really hope everything goes well. He deserves so much love and happiness. :grouphug: I'll be praying for a happy ending!!! rayer:


----------



## lillykins (Oct 15, 2007)

QUOTE (DonnaD @ Oct 14 2009, 12:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=839837


> They told me he has some food aggression but I did not see it. I gave him some Dr. Harvey’s and when Chloe went over to him while he was eating, he did not growl nor bark at her. I take that as a good sign.[/B]


Please remember that JMM has said that it takes about 4 weeks for a dog to become acclimated to your home. Until that time, you may not see all the behaviors.

p.s. Charlotte is still developing her little personality, even after 4 years in our house.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I might want to ask more about the reported food aggression. Was it directed to other dogs? If so, that may be something you can work with by separating the dogs at mealtime. If it is directed to human beings (for example, growling or snapping if you or another human being approach his dish or take something away from him) that might be more of a concern and require other measures.


----------

